# Garden way reel mower?



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Looking through local classifieds for a used reel mower and saw this.

https://daytona.craigslist.org/bfs/d/reel-mower/6630460696.html

From what I can gather from the serial in the photo on the deck its a 2002 toro greensmaster 1600 but it looks nothing like one. Its in pretty rough shape. Anyone know anything about it, is it worth an hour drive to check it out?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Looks like the toro tag is a different mower, you can just barely make out what looks like a GM series unit in the pic with the boat. The Garden Way unit I don't know much about. But Garden Way merged/bought Troy-Bilt roughly 20 years ago before the whole company sunk/sold out to MTD. Unless it's a rebadged unit from another manufacturer (and it likely is), parts are going to be very difficult to come by.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> Looks like the toro tag is a different mower, you can just barely make out what looks like a GM series unit in the pic with the boat. The Garden Way unit I don't know much about. But Garden Way merged/bought Troy-Bilt roughly 20 years ago before the whole company sunk/sold out to MTD. Unless it's a rebadged unit from another manufacturer (and it likely is), parts are going to be very difficult to come by.


Gotcha that makes sense now. I think ill pass on this one. Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

The first picture is from the mower next to it. You can barely see the wheels from a toro gm. Definelty a toro tag in first picture. Mower is a mclane. Definitely not worth $250.

Scott


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Mrsamman said:


> The first picture is from the mower next to it. You can barely see the wheels from a toro gm. Definelty a toro tag in first picture. Mower is a mclane. Definitely not worth $250.
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the info.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Just found the greensmaster that tag belongs to for sale also. https://daytona.craigslist.org/for/d/reel-mower/6630478153.html

Only other reel I've found locally is this Jacobsen for $180. Seems like a really good deal. 
https://daytona.craigslist.org/grd/d/reduced-jacobsen-reel-mower/6601296490.html

What are you opinions on these?


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

Jacobsen, especially if you get it for $30-$50 less.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'd be all over that Jake. The PGM22 is an all aluminum frame machine. Lots of common parts shared with the GreensKing series though.


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Going to pick up the jacobsen Saturday morning if it checks out. Thanks again for the info guys.

*update* 
Story on the machine is the guy bought it at auction a couple years ago. Machine was purchased with service tag on it showing the reel and clutch had been replaced just prior to auction. He had a customer with a bermuda lawn that he used this machine to maintain for about a year. He lost that account in november and machine has been sitting in the garage since. I paid him the $180 he wanted for it. I cleaned the float bowl and gas tank out cause the gas was stale. Oil looks nice and clean. I rigged up the pull starter while I wait for the replacement to arrive. Machine fires right up and maneuvers very nicely. Everything seems to function like it should except for the left transport wheel hub bearing is seizing up and needs replaced. Machine has an 11 blade reel and a grooved steel front roller. Not sure about the bedknife but it looks like its seen better days. The tires aired up and hold air after cleaning the bead on the wheels but are dry rotted out. I intend to leave them off anyways. I'm pretty happy with the machine for the price.


----------

